# The Few; The Proud; The REAL Lion King fans. Lotz of posers out there.



## Mankini (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Wawa (May 6, 2015)

Love that last one


----------



## Art101 (May 7, 2015)

the last one is awesome.


----------



## Odin (May 8, 2015)

*9 MONTHS LATER*



















*CALL MAURY!*


----------

